# My cat Whizzer is not using the litter box



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Whizzer has been peeing on stuff and he pooped in my sink and on my floor register. When he first did this I thought maybe UTI and took him to the vet. The vet tested his urine and said he had a small amount of bacteria but not much. The vet prescribed a painkiller an anti-inflamitory and an anti-biotic. He seemed to be getting bettter but today he peed on my bookbag and pooped on the register. He is prone to UTI. Im not sure what to do. Do you guys think its UTI maybe the anti-biotics werent enough and he needs more? The vet thought it might be stress related and asked if I recently got a new cat but I havnt. I clean the litter boxes everyday but sometimes they get full when Im at work because I work 12 hour shifts and the cats are alone for that period of time. Im worried that its behavioral but he usually uses the litter box. He did this before and it was UTI and when he finished his anti-biotics and was fine. He seemed not to do it when he was getting the painkiller. Do you think the painkiller made it so it didnt hurt to pee? Also he has never pooped outside the litter box before until the last couple of days which makes me think it could be stress but im not sure where the stress is comming from. I have four cats but Whizzer gets along great with all my cats and he has been behaving normally except for the not using the litter box. He is normal in every other way still very affectionate and normal with my other cats. Im thinking about going to the vet and seeking another round of anti-biotics do you guys think that will help? The Whizzer is a great cat and even the vet said so I would hate to see him go downhill behavior wise.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Olywhizz,
How many litter boxes do you have?
Have you ever seen another one of yours, stalking Whizzer, when he's trying to use the litter box?
I have five litter boxes in the 'Cat room', two more in spare bedroom, one in master bedroom and one in master bath...this way, if one cat is a pest, with any other, it can't watch/guard, all of them at the same time!!
I just got my Snicker's re-tested, I was afraid she had a flare up of the Struvite Crystals again, negative for that, but the vet did find a tiny amount of blood, and some white blood cell activity, so a culture is being done now, which can take two to ten days, depending on "what" grows!!
Meanwhile, I got a safe pain killer, Buprenorphine, for her, just in case, it's still a bit painful for her to pee...since cats equate the pain with the litter box, so will avoid it...
I also got some litter attractant to add to the litter boxes. 

It's VERY important, since he's a male, to make sure he is getting plenty of water! The BEST way to do this, is feed canned/wet food, you can even add a bit of water to that!
Males have much narrower urethra's than females, and can block!
Since your boy sounds like he's prone to urinary issues, this is something to keep in mind!
Hope other's will have some ideas/guidance for you!
Sharon


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Sharon, I have four litter boxes all very big ones. I dont see anyone stalking Whizzer. Also they all get wet food each day and I see Whizzer drinking water alot as well. Whizzer is my biggest cat ( not fat just big and long) and all my other cats seem to get along great with him. Oliver will scrape with bull sometimes but not Whizzer. I think Oliver is Whizzers brother but Im not sure they were dumped on my property a few winters ago. They were jumping up on my outside windows looking in one winter and I ended up adopting them. Thats basically how I got all my cats people dumping them but Im very Glad I have them. Four is enough though I could never handle ten LOL!. Thanks for the reply. Ill try and clean the boxes twice a day from now on and call the vet when I get off work and see what she says.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! I just looked at your 'BIO' and you do Security also!
And, wow! You're in Nova Scotia! 
That's one of the things, I love about the cat forum, so many people from around the world, here on this forum!!
I hope Whizzer gets better!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm thinking like 10cats, too. She's already given a lot of good tips! 

Whizzer probably has associated pain with the litter box, so that's why he's avoiding it, even if he no longer feels that pain anymore. "Litter attract" will help him go back into the box. You could alternatively probably sprinkle some catnip in clean litter boxes too, to help him become more interested in at least going into the box again if you don't want to spend the extra $$ on a litter attractant, but they sell it in most pet stores, which looks really like a bunch of herbs. You just have to make sure you're using _unscented scoopable clay litter_. Scented litter will not be effective, I think.

Keeping a clean box, scooped before and after you come home from work will also be helpful. I only have 2 cats, but they sure produce a lot of pee clumps in between even with 2 large boxes.... I also scoop twice a day, minimum.

Those spots where inappropriate eliminations took place, make sure you've cleaned it well with an enzyme cleaner, so he doesn't return to the same spots. Members here like Nature's Miracle, but I've used Fizzion, since I really cannot keep my carpets soaking wet until it literally dries as the instructions says...I live in the PNW, so it's always damp here!

Positive vibes for you and Whizzer!


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the replies tabbcat and tencats I thought it was cleared up but yeterday I found pee in the sink with blood in it. The vet is giving him more antibiotics and a painkiller today as he clearly hasnt cleared the infection yet. I did get some natures miracle at the pet store it seems to work so far for the spots. Aside from the bloody pee he is acting normally and still likes to lay on me and grooms atc.. so hopefully this clears up soon.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like Whizzer is back to his old self he seems to be using the litter box correctly and is eating well. I guess the anti-biotics finally worked.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh so good to hear Whizzer is feeling better. I sure hope he continues to do so and stays healthy for a loooong time! Nothing worse than having litter box issues during the holidays.

Although it's really hard to keep things routine during the busy season, I think trying to keep things as normal as possible for a while would really benefit Whizzer. Stress is often something that causes UTIs in cats, so just as a precaution for the future. :wink:


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Well Whizzers infection is back and now he has crystals as well the vet gave him a shot of antibiotics and put him on special anti-crystal food. Some cats have been comming to my door and making weird noises and i think this is stressing Whizzer out. He was peeing blood again as well. Hopefully this clears up soon but Ill definetly have to watch his hydration from now on.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oly,
Check with your vet, and see if you can get some Buprenorphine, it's a safe pain killer, and would help him pee easier...crystals are painful...you don't want him to be associating the litter box, with the pain...
Sharon


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah for sure ill do that


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed that Whizzer gets better. It sounds like it could be those other cats that are stressing him. Do you know where they're coming from? And is there any way that you can keep them away?


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Im not sure where they are all comming from I count 5 different cats that come around outside spraying my car and garage and comming up to the door. As far as keeping them away 2 of them run from me but the others just look at me when I try and spook them away ( nicely nothing violent) I Hope they have homes so many strays and ferals around these days I wish people would just fix their animals. I definetly dont think they are helping thats for sure.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, that's frustrating that there are so many strays/ferals around. If even one of them is spraying at your front door, maybe Whizzer's smelling that and reacting to it. If you see any stains around the front door, try spraying the areas with Nature's Miracle really well. I've used it outside on my sliding doors where my stray was spraying. I don't even bother cleaning up after. I just give a really good spraying and let it all run down. If you can get rid of any smell that might be there, it might discourage any of the cats from spraying there again.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah Ill definetly spray around the door when I get home thanks for the advice


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Well Whizzer has been on the anti-crystal food for about a week he will eat it but doesnt seem to like his wet food after I store it in the fridge even if i heat it up so I think I will just give him full cans from now on. He is still peeing in the sink but I havent found any blood in his pee for a few days now. The vet called to say that he had alot of crystals and to watch for blockages. Im trying to get as much water into him as possible but he doesnt like water in his wet food very much. I think he is getting better though.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I put some HOT water over any cold left over canned food from the fridge. Some even take the left overs out of the can and place it in small glass containers with the plastic lids before placing it in the fridge--I think pyrex makes some? It helps if cats are sensitive to the "tinny" taste it can leave behind.

I think others use parmesan cheese as a topper to help entice their cats to eat wet foods.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> I put some HOT water over any cold left over canned food from the fridge. Some even take the left overs out of the can and place it in small glass containers with the plastic lids before placing it in the fridge--I think pyrex makes some? It helps if cats are sensitive to the "tinny" taste it can leave behind.
> 
> I think others use parmesan cheese as a topper to help entice their cats to eat wet foods.


 
Yeah I think Ill try the cheese thing my cats are definetly attracted to cheese when I am eating some good advice.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Well Whizzer has been on the anti-crystal food for a couple weeks and it seems to have helped. I havnt found any pee in the sinks or tub or on the floor. Hopefully they are clearing up. I will definetly keep adding some water to his food from now on although my mom did see him drinking some water out of his bowl the other day so thats good as well. Thanks for all the advice


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Oly!
Good to hear Whizzer is doing better!!
Do you know what kind of Crystals, he was diagnosed with? 
Struvite Crystals, or Oxalate Crystals? 
How long were you told, you'll have to keep him on the "Special Diet Food" for?
Keeping All Paws Crossed for him! 
Sharon


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Sharon I think they were struvites but not positive. The vet wants him on special food forever but its really expensive to buy at the vets. I figure Ill keep him on it for a while then go back to his usual wet food and just keep adding water to it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oly,
I know here in the States, you can ask for a prescription for the food, and then get it somewhere else, which is often, a little more cost effective!!
I don't know if that's possible, where you are...

Of the two types of Crystals, 
Struvite seems to be the lesser of the two evils...
Oxalate ones turn into stones (think kidney stones) and can easily block the urethra...very scary!

I'm still learning all I can, because the more one knows, the better! And I really don't want my Snickers having another flare up of the Struvite Crystals! 

I know there are certain minerals, one needs to avoid, in canned foods, and theres something else that 'binds' the extra minerals, you're trying to avoid...
ACK! Theres just so much stuff to learn!
I've even got to go back and read other threads dealing with these issues for ideas!
I hope Whizzer continues to get better!
Sharon


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah a block would be terrible for sure. I will definetly be shopping around for the food on my days off. I hope your guys all stay well Sharon thanks for helping everyone on this site your everywhere!


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

this is where I buy my prescription food. And they do ship international

http://www.wag.com/cat?icn=WA-nav-Cat&ici=top


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

deanna79 said:


> this is where I buy my prescription food. And they do ship international
> 
> http://www.wag.com/cat?icn=WA-nav-Cat&ici=top


 

Thank you ill check them out


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Oly!
Is Whizzer doing any better??
All Paws Crossed for him!
Sharon


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Sharon he seems to be doing better not peeing in the sink much anymore and no bloody unrine. Im hoping it stays that way thanks for asking.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oly,
Sounds like an improvement for sure!
Any luck looking for a more affordable way to get either his prescription food, or a good high end replacement food?
Sharon


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

The pet store in my area has some higher end foods available. Its not the same brand as the vet but I may try them out and see how the work for him.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

olywhizz, keep us posted (good and bad) on Whizzer's progress. This seems to be a common problem here on the forum and your experience will benefit others.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok guys its been a few weeks since Whizzer has had any peeing problems and the special food seems to have desolved the crystals well. The vet said to always add water to his food as well to keep him hydrated as not getting enough water can cause the crystals to form. Seems as though it all started with a UTI. He gets UTI about once every two years and has always been in winter. I ended up making four vet visits in total on this health issue. The first time they gave him antibiotics but only a weeks worth and the infection came back, this happened twice to him unfortunately but the last time a took him in they gave him an injection of two weeks worth of antibiotics which is the way to go because it was actually cheaper and way easier to just get the injection. That injection cleared up the UTI and the food did disolve the crystals pretty quickly as well.
Thankfully Whizzer went right back to using his litter box once the pain went away so Im pretty happy about that. Now that I know the symptoms of UTI and crystals better I think I can save a bit of cash at the vet if this happens again by getting the anti-biotic injection right away instead of messing around with the pills (which he hates taking and will secretly spit out if he can get away with it) the vet charged 35 bucks for a weeks worth of antibiotic pills but the two week shot was only 45 so its better to just get the shot I think.

Thanks everyone for your support having a sick animal definetly stresses me out as im sure it does everyone else so I appreciate the cat forum community very much.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

I started buying food at my pet store instead of the grocery store. The wet food at the pet store has better incredients and is only 25 cents more then my usual brand from the grocery store. I still add water though just to be safe. I am also thinking about seeing if my cats enjoy something like a chicken broth maybe once a week or something to help keep them hydrated as well.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

So great to hear that the Whizzer is back to normal and no longer in pain! 

Just an FYI about the antibiotic shot: it was probably Convenia? I had always gotten this for my girls because it's convenient (hence the name) for kitties who are hard to pill. But I discovered on this forum that Convenia has risks, because it stays in the system for 2 months. If kitty has some kind of negative reaction, there's nothing that can be done except to wait for the drug to exit the system. My girls never had a problem with Convenia, but Celia had an adverse reaction to her rabies and FVRCP booster shots last year, even though she'd always been fine with them before. So adverse reactions, while very rare, are a possibility. 

I wonder if Whizzer drinks less water in the winter, and that's why he only gets UTIs then? Adding water to wet food should definitely help though.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oly,
What Great news! I'm so glad Whizzer is doing so well! It sounds like you've got the situation under control now!
Sharon


----------

